# Savage 64 or Marlin 795



## dusty123 (Apr 11, 2011)

Planning to buy real soon, which one is more accurate? more reliable,jam free?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't own either of these model... However I do own a Marlin Model 60 and it is accurate as can be.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I own a Savage 64 and has been problem free. Over a thousand rounds so far. Deadly accurate too. Can't go wrong. Shop around for prices. Relatively cheap to buy also. Good luck !


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I am don't know what the Marlin is but they are usaly prettu accurate


----------

